# New (To me) Rossin 1985?



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

So I have purchased what looks to be a 1985 Rossin bike. This particular model in its exact colour is displayed on Rossin's website among their history pages. 

The frame and paint is all original and I found a Columbus (bird) stamp on the steerer tube. The main frame did not have a sticker so I don't know as of yet. 

I have emailed Rossin if it were possible that they may shed light on this particular bike. 

Currently it has a mix of components on it. 

Crankset and FD : EDCO Competition
RD: Shimano 600
Hubs: Campy Record (rear set up as 9 speed on alloy carrier)
Cassette: Campy 9 speed
Friction Shifter: Campy
Headset: Shimano 105
Brakes levers: Dura Ace 7402
Brake calipers: Campy Triomphe
Stem and Bar: Cinelli
Pedals: Shimano 54xx series
BB: Shimano
Rims: Mavic Open 4 CD
Seatpost: Edco
Saddle: Specialized Romin (couldn't do with original-sorry)

So far; I have cleaned all bearings and repacked them and everything is super smooth. I've swapped out the original brake pads for now with aftermarket ones. Have installed Fizik bartape and fresh cables and housings. 

Will ride it like this for now and decide wether to restore to original or do all 10 speed Campy. I figure it will cost almost the same either way. Anyhow; I can't wait to ride some steel and enjoy it for now. 

Cheers!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Super nice shape. I would strip all the Shimano stuff off the bike and hang Campy on her. Those Shimano LOOK style pedals are still widely sought after. Good find!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks HG. That's my initial thought too. Old Campy or new-er? Hmmm.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Thanks HG. That's my initial thought too. Old Campy or new-er? Hmmm.


Probably get a better deal on old. If it was me, I would go 8 speed Ergo Chorus or Record, unless......you don't mind DT shifters. I have some rare 9 sp. Campy DT shifters on my Merckx. I actually like them.


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

Did you get a reply from Rossin? I just got an older frame set Reynolds 531 SL. I emailed them about a week ago,no reply. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

EhGiOeS said:


> Did you get a reply from Rossin? I just got an older frame set Reynolds 531 SL. I emailed them about a week ago,no reply. Ed


Nope; not yet. 
However I came across another Rossin owner in Malaysia. 
Her frame has the "R" on the head tube within the pentagram. 
Yours looks similar to mine; is your paint original? I like the blue.


----------



## Roger M (May 31, 2010)

Nice looking Rossin. I have a 65cm Rossin, of unknown vintage. It has the mid 80s decals similar to the yours(but a different design). I have no idea when it was built, though. I bought it with Shimano 6400 series parts on it, but don't think they are original to the bike. It has the same lugs, and Rossin chrome fork.


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

I bought a Colnago Saronni from a lady. She charged $175 for shipping which was outrageous. I complained but it did no good. She said there would be a present for me in the box, the Rossin. I
read somewhere he used Reynolds 531 Sl only in 1983. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Roger M said:


> Nice looking Rossin. I have a 65cm Rossin, of unknown vintage. It has the mid 80s decals similar to the yours(but a different design). I have no idea when it was built, though. I bought it with Shimano 6400 series parts on it, but don't think they are original to the bike. It has the same lugs, and Rossin chrome fork.


Thanks Roger. Maybe we should start a Rossin thread so that perhaps we can catalog the differences in frame design. 
Mine may actually be an 1984. My white striping around the name Rossin on the seat tube has 4 stripes below and 1 above. The head tube has 3 below and above the R. 
There is a Rossin just like mine on the Rossin's website and is associated with a 1985 presentation but that bike has 5 stripes below and 1 above. 
My frame also does not have a braze-on derallieur tab. It has the 3 brake cable guide along the top tube. 
It also has 2 wire guides brazed onto the underside of the bb where there is also a R cutout in the bb.
The other notable makings are the Campy dropouts. 
How about posting a pic when you have a moment Roger?
Cheers.


----------



## Roger M (May 31, 2010)

I can't post pictures yet. My post count is too low. 

Will do asap though.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

EhGiOeS said:


> I bought a Colnago Saronni from a lady. She charged $175 for shipping which was outrageous. I complained but it did no good. She said there would be a present for me in the box, the Rossin. I
> read somewhere he used Reynolds 531 Sl only in 1983. Ed


Ed; you got Rossin for a present? Nice! What do you think you will be building it up with?


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

The headset and BB are Super Record. So that's probably the original group set. It'll put me in the poor house but that's probably what I'll go with. It looks to me like the paint is original. It's odd he
used Reynolds tubing. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not familiar enough yet with Rossin to know about the Renolds tubing. 
From your internal brake cable guide; it looks to be a newer model than mine. 
The head tube lug looks different too along the front It has that V-dip (or more appropriately) a "sweet heart neckline" LOL; where mine is straight with the edges of too and bottom edges. 
Yeah; going old school is costing more so far for me. However I'm looking forward to removing all my components and touching up the frame before all the campy stuff goes back on.


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

The blue is much like Gios Brooklyn blue. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've completed my "retro-fitting" (sorry; pun intended) and have restored my '85 Rossin back to Campy. 
View attachment 257715

View attachment 257716
View attachment 257717
View attachment 257718
View attachment 257719
View attachment 257720

So as you can see; I didn't go all the way back to '85 for some of the components. The Chorus headset is from the early 90's; the chorus pedals too. 
The hub sets are the Victory NOS found on eBay. I found a NOS Mavic Monthlery Pro tubulars which I had built up with red ano nipples. 
The cranks are the Victory and the brakes are Triomphe. The FD is a Record; the RD is a short cage chorus that had some scratches so I polished out the whole thing. It's connected to the Syncro II shifter. 
The BB Athena and the brake levers are Chorus used in the "aero" routing. 
It's funny to think that my first set of tubbies would be on a retro ride ;-). They do ride nice. 
Anyway; there you go. I am truly enjoying my Sunday rides now .


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Very nice, but I think white bar tape would look better with those hoods. Great job!


----------



## Roger M (May 31, 2010)

Looks real good. The Campagnolo parts look good on that frame. 

Nice work


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! That polished rear dérailleur is tits!

Great job on the campy redux - just what that Rossini needed!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

High Gear said:


> Very nice, but I think white bar tape would look better with those hoods. Great job!


Thanks!
You are correct. I had the black in stock but will go white when it's time. 

Something about Campy on an Italian frame; just seems right ;-).


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

BacDoc said:


> Wow! That polished rear dérailleur is tits!


LOL! I really had a hard time deciding if I should or not. If the RD was in very good condition; I would have left it. 
I do miss the scrolling Campagnolo though.


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I'm not familiar enough yet with Rossin to know about the Renolds tubing.
> From your internal brake cable guide; it looks to be a newer model than mine.
> The head tube lug looks different too along the front It has that V-dip (or more appropriately) a "sweet heart neckline" LOL; where mine is straight with the edges of too and bottom edges.
> Yeah; going old school is costing more so far for me. However I'm looking forward to removing all my components and touching up the frame before all the campy stuff goes back on.


Are you sure this is a Rossin and not something else with Rossin decals? All the lugged Rossins I've seen have Columbus tubing, pantograph "Rossin" on the ends of the seat stays, an "R" on the lower head tube lug, "R" on each side of the fork crown, "R" on the rear brake stay and a "R" or cast "Rossin" on the BB. The ones with internal brake cables were more flush to the tubing. Thanks


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rossin ???*

I really can't say one way or the other. I read somewhere that he used Reynolds one year 1983. If its a fake it was a long time ago. Metric Reynolds English BB 26.2 mm seat post. It was a gift with SR
headset and NR BB. so I can't complain too much. It's a nice little frame. Ed


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

EhGiOeS said:


> I really can't say one way or the other. I read somewhere that he used Reynolds one year 1983. If its a fake it was a long time ago. Metric Reynolds English BB 26.2 mm seat post. It was a gift with SR
> headset and NR BB. so I can't complain too much. It's a nice little frame. Ed


Great gift but not a Rossin. Definitely would of had an Italian BB plus the other features mentioned unique to Rossin.. I haven't read anything about Rossin using Reynolds tubing but they were very innovated in their day and may very well have built a few frames with it. Is there a number stamped on the outside left rear dropout? That was another common feature on Rossin.


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rossin*



rmrls said:


> Great gift but not a Rossin. Definitely would of had an Italian BB plus the other features mentioned unique to Rossin.. I haven't read anything about Rossin using Reynolds tubing but they were very innovated in their day and may very well have built a few frames with it. Is there a number stamped on the outside left rear dropout? That was another common feature on Rossin.


No numbers Campagnolo short dropouts drilled for porte cadena chain hanger on the
seat stay. I know it doesn't look like a normal Rossin. But if its a fake somebody worked
very hard. Why the oddball Reynolds decal, Reynolds fork decal, SR headset. The paint
is definitely old the frame is very nicely built. We'll probably never know. I Emailed the
company and the UK Rossin site no reply. I think half the fun of this hobby is trying to
identify and date bikes. Let me tell you about my Gitane Team Pro. Ed


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

EhGiOeS said:


> No numbers Campagnolo short dropouts drilled for porte cadena chain hanger on the
> seat stay. I know it doesn't look like a normal Rossin. But if its a fake somebody worked
> very hard. Why the oddball Reynolds decal, Reynolds fork decal, SR headset. The paint
> is definitely old the frame is very nicely built. We'll probably never know. I Emailed the
> ...


I like identifying and dating old frames too. As far as I can tell Rossin serial numbers don't relate to a year. Just when I think there is a pattern some frame's serial number of a known year destroys it. Ball parking a year is pretty straight forward as decals, BB and brake cable routing, seat stay panto, brake bridge and BB style, and of course the wild paint schemes of the 80's on original paint frames. I wish there were more than the two catalogs on bulgier.net to review.


----------



## Roger M (May 31, 2010)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Thanks Roger. Maybe we should start a Rossin thread so that perhaps we can catalog the differences in frame design.
> Mine may actually be an 1984. My white striping around the name Rossin on the seat tube has 4 stripes below and 1 above. The head tube has 3 below and above the R.
> There is a Rossin just like mine on the Rossin's website and is associated with a 1985 presentation but that bike has 5 stripes below and 1 above.
> My frame also does not have a braze-on derallieur tab. It has the 3 brake cable guide along the top tube.
> ...


Sorry about the delay in posting a picture..

This is an old photo.


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

Roger M said:


> Sorry about the delay in posting a picture..
> 
> This is an old photo.





bikerjohn64 said:


> Thanks Roger. Maybe we should start a Rossin thread so that perhaps we can catalog the differences in frame design.
> Mine may actually be an 1984. My white striping around the name Rossin on the seat tube has 4 stripes below and 1 above. The head tube has 3 below and above the R.
> There is a Rossin just like mine on the Rossin's website and is associated with a 1985 presentation but that bike has 5 stripes below and 1 above.
> My frame also does not have a braze-on derallieur tab. It has the 3 brake cable guide along the top tube.
> ...


That is a good idea about starting a Rossin thread. There isn't much documentation out there on them. Maybe some more catalogs will surface to compliment the two on the bulgier.net site. I stumbled upon my first Rossin a few years ago while looking for a 70's Colnago that I always admired but couldn't afford back then. I now have five Rossins and no longer look for a Colnago. Dick R


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Rossin blog: Some old catalogs too.

ROSSIN PROJECT - ROSSIN BIKES

bulgier.net - /pics/bike/Catalogs/rossin/


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rossin ???*



rmrls said:


> I like identifying and dating old frames too. As far as I can tell Rossin serial numbers don't relate to a year. Just when I think there is a pattern some frame's serial number of a known year destroys it. Ball parking a year is pretty straight forward as decals, BB and brake cable routing, seat stay panto, brake bridge and BB style, and of course the wild paint schemes of the 80's on original paint frames. I wish there were more than the two catalogs on bulgier.net to review.


You would think would be more help. People just don't seem interested. I run into a lot
of odd bikes post them on the forums and either there's no response or the response is
fake or fake junk. The "experts" only have experience with bikes in the US market.
European builders made many models that never sold in the US. Ed


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

EhGiOeS said:


> You would think would be more help. People just don't seem interested. I run into a lot
> of odd bikes post them on the forums and either there's no response or the response is
> fake or fake junk. The "experts" only have experience with bikes in the US market.
> European builders made many models that never sold in the US. Ed


I agree. I have a feeling if I could read Italian I could find find a wealth of additional information on Rossin that I'm missing out on now. Even though I have a great interest in Rossin I really don't know that much about them except for the bikes I see here in the US and information found on the internet. It would be great if some experts jumped in to enlighten us with the rest of the story.


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

You can get by with Google translates on the Italian sites. But there isn't much. You'd think the company would push history as a marketing ploy. I think the day of the hand made European
bike is over Colnagos are made in China Campagnolo in Taiwan. Have you seen the UK Rossin
web site. THE ORIGINS. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

EhGiOeS said:


> You can get by with Google translates on the Italian sites. But there isn't much. You'd think the company would push history as a marketing ploy.


Yeah; you would think that this would be a good idea. 

I've emailed them with photos of my bike and I don't know if the emails get lost in translation or if they are overwhelmed with them that they don't bother replying. 

I'm sure that some of the original folks that were there when they started the company would love to their bikes still rolling on the road with such fan-fare ;-). 

Anyhow; I do enjoy going for a "Sunday" ride on my Rossin.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

FWIW, the Rossin name was sold, a couple of times. It's not the same company.
*
EhGiOeS's* bike is not a Rossin. BikerJohn64 has a nice one. They are great bikes. I had one for awhile,and would still have it if it fit me better. Rossin's are measured by the TT, c-c.


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rossin*



zmudshark said:


> FWIW, the Rossin name was sold, a couple of times. It's not the same company.
> *
> EhGiOeS's* bike is not a Rossin. BikerJohn64 has a nice one. They are great bikes. I had one for awhile,and would still have it if it fit me better. Rossin's are measured by the TT, c-c.


Mario and his two sons are back in charge. Ed


----------



## 23802211 (Jun 15, 2012)

A very beautiful bike


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Yeah; you would think that this would be a good idea.
> 
> I've emailed them with photos of my bike and I don't know if the emails get lost in translation or if they are overwhelmed with them that they don't bother replying.
> 
> ...


I emailed them months ago, no rep[ly. I'm finishing up what I think is a "77" Colnago Super. But the hot weather and the ice cold German beer is taking its toll on progress.
The market is so depressed I bought 12 bikes, frame sets so far this year. So I have
projects going into the next century. Its hard to pass things up when they are going
so cheaply. Bought a ton of parts too. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

zmudshark said:


> FWIW, the Rossin name was sold, a couple of times. It's not the same company.


This could be why they don't reply. Either they don't know the history or can't be bothered. 

Nice ride anyways. 

Ed; sounds like you will be busy building and sourcing parts. Where do you get your items; eBay?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

bikerjohn64, I think this may be your frame. Beautiful NOS Vintage ROSSIN frame, Columbus SL tubes | eBay


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rossin*



bikerjohn64 said:


> This could be why they don't reply. Either they don't know the history or can't be bothered.
> 
> Nice ride anyways.
> 
> Ed; sounds like you will be busy building and sourcing parts. Where do you get your items; eBay?


Most of the stuff I bought came from Spanish, German. and French EBay. This is serious bike country but its all Carbon. I did get two bikes from a local flee market
a Gios Super Record and a Flemish club racer for $40.00 a piece. I've got 17 bikes
right now got to get rid of some of them. But its hard to choose. I'd like to get down
to six. We'll see. Ed


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

davcruz said:


> bikerjohn64, I think this may be your frame. Beautiful NOS Vintage ROSSIN frame, Columbus SL tubes | eBay


Yes; it is. I've been watching that auction for about three weeks now to see what it ends up selling for. 
It started at $1200 and now under $1000. 
It's a great grouping of photos from a reference point of view. I will keep some of them for when I have my frame touched up and re-clear coated.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Think this thread should be the official Rossin thread! 

For the Rossin fans, I will post some pics of a Rossin owned by a friend when I get some more history on the bike. This is the same guy I got my Bottecchia from. The Bott was rusting away in an outdoor shed but the Rossin was stored indoors and is in good condition just dirty and dusty, unridden for years.

Bike has Campy crank set, hubs and derailleurs and Superbe brakes/levers. The levers are drilled/slotted and look sharp. Seat post is Dura Ace and bars and stem Cinelli. Paint scheme is red, white, blue and yellow fade with chrome fork. The non drive side chain stay has the logo "Rossin Record"

Will get the pics up later today


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the bike I was talking about:


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

BD; 
Sweet! I like how the white runs through the frame.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Think the color scheme is based on team bike of that era. I will clean it up and post some more pics.


----------



## davidjks (Aug 20, 2008)

*Rossin vintage frames*

Just joined RBR and dropped onto this thread a bit late. I have two early Rossin Record frames, probably late 70's with all the typical identities described by earlier posters. The oldest has gear cable guides on top of the BB and the other beneath. Columbus tubing, probably before SL came in with 27mm seat tube ID. Curious about the actual year of build: one has A 11 and the other NK 75 stamped on the non drive side drop out. Has anyone managed to get any joy out of Italy about the numbering? It's nice to see that they are so "rare" that Velo Base doesn't include the make in their catalogue.


----------



## tijuanaderosa (Nov 28, 2012)

nice find


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

From what I understand Rossin frame numbers found on the left rear dropout can't be dated. From my observations (I have five Rossin road bikes) the earlier frames have derailleur cable guides on top of the bottom bracket, "ROSSIN" on the seat tube ends written normal instead of stacked ("R", "O" underneath the "R", "S" underneath the "O", etc), a cut out "R" on the bottom of the bottom bracket, the rear brake bridge is round with reinforcements on the stays, "R" with a pentagon decal on the head tube (Rossin Record decals), three brake cable guides on the top tube and Columbus SL tubing. I'm no Rossin expert- just my observations along with some collaboration from other Rossin owners. Please jump in if you have more information on this. Thanks


----------



## davidjks (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, my oldest is like all that with the cable guides above the BB shell; the newer frame has the cable guides under the BB. The Columbus decals are different. The older frame has COLUMBUS in gold on a black band; the newer frame has "COLUMBUS" in black on the gold decal. Note the inverted commas! 

I don't think that Rossin in 1977 built in tubing identified as SL but it certainly wasn't gas piping. It might have been super leggera but Columbus, I think, may not have got round to calling it that. It's also of note that Antonio Columbo left A.L. Columbo in 1977 to form Columbus. And that's just about when Mario Rossin started to build frames. 

So I think these two frames are '77 or '78.


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

Check out the Columbus tubing link. The SL decals didn't say SL like the SLX decal. http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Columbus_main.htm


----------



## davidjks (Aug 20, 2008)

That's interesting because my two frames have the 2 decals in the right side of the top row. But I am sure that the frame which I believe is the oldest (cable guides on the top of the BB) has the decal with the black band and the newer frame has the Columbus script with the inverted commas. That is somewhat different to the dates in the Classic Rendezvous table. But then I have to ask how accurate is the table?


----------



## davidjks (Aug 20, 2008)

That's interesting because my two frames have the 2 decals in the right side of the top row. But I am sure that the frame which I believe is the oldest (cable guides on the top of the BB) has the decal with the black band and the newer frame has the Columbus script with the inverted commas. That is somewhat different to the dates in the Classic Rendezvous table. But then I have to ask how accurate is the table? 

I,m sorry mrls, I missed your point. As I think I've said I'm sure the early frames were made with SL tubbing and just not identified as such. But then I'm sure I've seen frames from the 80's with Columbus SL decals - could be mistaken.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2012)

*Rossin record*

I had a rossin team frame in 1985 that I bought for £80 from an ex pro coming back from Belgium . It must have been several years old but I remember all the features from that era.

"R" cutout under BB
"R" pentagon logo on fork crown
"Rossin" embossed at top of seat stays 
"R" pentagon logo on top of square brake bridge
Cable guides for rear and front mech under BB
Cable guide under rear chain stay for rear mech
Campagnolo stamped dropouts with sprung adjusters
Tubing was Columbus SL 
Brazed on front mech mount
"R" cutout in lugs around head tube top and bottom

6 years later in a foolish move I traded it in for a Raleigh 531 race frame

I really want to get another now.


----------



## TGR (Nov 8, 2012)

*Rossin Prestige Team Bike*

Hi all,

I have posted about my bike in a few forums as i am trying to gather info on it. I have a Rossin Prestige Team frame which i acquired last year. I have been doing some research in an attempt to date the frame before i commence any restoration. I have gathered up quite a bit of info but nothing definitive unfortunately.

Here are a few pics to give you the idea what the frame looks like - 



















I have spoken to Rossin and they have advised that the frame is a team frame and they believed that -

"I've found a technical person that has been working here for a long time, and he has provided me with more information after having seen the pictures you sent:

a. This is a frame that goes back to the mid 80's, and it is a frame that has belonged to a professional team.
b. The number on the fork proves this: this number used to be inscribed in the forks over the years, until the frames became lighter and therefore the number was moved to beneath the BB.
c. This number may be the initials of the rider or of the team.
d. Also the little round metal part attached to the TT near the HT proves the team theory, as this is where the racing numbers were attached.
e. The team might have been Murella Rossin"

I have done some research on the teams but came to a standstill as i don't believe that the info is on the net - perhaps (and i stress PERHAPS) the frame was used by a rider called Stefano Bizzoni who rode for the Murella Rossin team in 1984 and 1985. I think i saw a team list for 1987 which he may have been in - but i have lost the links to this. I should add the forks have 'SB 336' stamped on them hence the focus on this rider.

If anyone has any knowledge of the race bike and/or pics etc i would really appreciate it. There are a few on google but the bikes are not the Prestige.

The Prestige is made of Tange Prestige steel with hexagonal tubing and was available to the public in 1992 (maybe 1991). It was available with Campagnolo Chorus RS or Shimano DA - 

"Chorus RS is the second generation C-Record era Chorus group, strictly speaking RS is 1992 only: the RS prefix was dropped for '93 and '94." - thanks to Scilly Suffolk for that info.

The BB has not got the cut-out Rossin 'R' and the cables go through the BB. I have seen a pic of the Rossin brochure for 1987 - 1988 which shows my style of BB.

The rear spacing is 130mm exactly but, and here is where it gets odd, there is a dent (not a ding, a dent) in the chainstay and it might be the case that this was done to increase the width. When i decide the fate of the frame, this can be repaired. I doubt that it would be easy to get the chainstay replaced. Rossin were not able to say when they changed their spacing.

My theory is - this is a 1987 Murella Rossin Team bike but the spacing may prove this wrong (provided the dent was made to increase the spacing) - i originally thought it was 1983/84 but that seems too early - if it was raced before public release that would be a 9 year gap which seems excessive. The later Murella in 1987 makes more sense, but i could be completely wrong!! 

So here is the plan - 
1. Try and find out a date for the frame
2. If it is Murella - restore it in their colours
3. If the above fails, restore in a paint scheme of my choice

The frame has no chrome on it, apparently to keep weight down, i would like some chrome on the build and i have seen some great paintwork on the Mercian site. This is a long (ish) term build, i have a few other projects to complete before i actually begin this. I have gathered up an almost complete Shimano Dura Ace 7400 group set and once painted this will be a quickish build.

More pics - 























































This last pic shows the dent in the chainstay.

I recently spoke to a team mate of Stefano Bizzoni but he was unable to shed any light on my queries - so it is back to the drawing board!!

Any info or pointers will, as always, be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Congratulations, that is the best of all Rossin's frames. Killer BB and tubes.

I'd use filler on the dent, replacing that unique chainstay would be almost impossible. And way more expensive.


----------



## TGR (Nov 8, 2012)

I am planning a professional re-spray and they can sort out the ding - as long as it keeps the geometry. If it is not in line, i will take advice from the experts about repairing it. The OLD/OLN is excatly 130mm which seems peculiar but it may be just a severe ding and nothing else.

I am trying to get info regarding the re-spray and any history of pics of the Murella team with a Prestige - if anyone could oblige.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## rmrls (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice frame. Is there a number on the left rear dropout and/or on the BB? Dick


----------



## TGR (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

From memory there is no number there - the size is stamped on the BB - not sure if the pics show it. The only other number is the SB one on the forks.

Thanks,

Richard


----------

